# Interface mpi (multi point interface)



## TEO_RAZA (Jun 30, 2008)

hola chicos queria pedirles un favor 

me encomendaron una tarea la cual es realizar una interface mpi 

porque quieren conectar una pc a un plc s7 300 o un s7 400 con un programa llamado infilink 

la cosa es que no se como realizarla no se si lleva un rs232 a rs485 o no se jejejej 

pero bueno 

si alguno de ustedes me pudiera ayudar porfavor seria fantastico 

recibo cualquier tipo de ayuda 

desde ya les doy las gracias y muchos saludos a todos 

adios 

atte. Carlos Miranda.....


----------



## alti (Jul 16, 2008)

Hola Carlos,

Confirmarte que el puerto MPI, és 485. De todas maneras tienes que tener en cuenta que por el mismo puerto DB9. Se passa 24 y 5 Voltios para alimentar equipos de la red. Existe por internet el Pin-Out de este puerto. Para cualquier consulta dirigete a la página support.siemens.com, o algo por el estilo. De todas formas plantea-te la solución de usar un driver ya realizado, ya sea hardware o software. Ten en cuenta que MPI, es un protocolo "muy suyo".

Un saludo.


----------

